# Newbie



## clairewear (Apr 8, 2005)

I didn't realize there were so many MU freaks out there like me. Finally, someone who understands!


----------



## Janice (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi clairewear! Welcome to specktra. Yes, we are all obsessed as much (if not more!) as you!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 8, 2005)

welcome to the addict-club!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome to the Specktra Clairewear!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!






Lol...yes, there are many, many MU freaks out there! You are not alone.


----------

